# re Hartland Loco Works 'Mack' switcher



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

One of my frinds is kitbashing a HLW Mack switcher and having got off tjhe boionets is a bit stuck as to how to get the cab off it.

Can anyone who has one please asist with how to to do it please?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Gently pry the two clear light lenses out. They have very long stems which hold the roof in place. This will help later. The cab is held on by two screws from underneath. The motor block must be removed. It is held on by two flanges (flanged tabs, actually), one at either end of the block. Turn the loco over and locate the flanges. One of them is squared while the other has a slant to it. GENTLY work a flathead screwdriver between the flange and the block and lever the flange away until the motor block comes loose. There is a long vertical brass rod holding a single light bulb loosely attached to the top of the block. Take care to pull the motor block out carefully. You should be able to see the two screws that hold the cab on under the frame. At least I think that's how it's held on! It's been a while since I looked at one. I'd better check!

Chris 

Yes, just checked. That's it. And you should be aware that removing the cab is the right way to get the bonnets off as well. The motor covers are held in place by a tab that fits under the cab. Removing the roof is the best way to get at the interior/windows.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a few photos to further confuse you;








Make sure you pry the angled tab, and do it gently or it will break off.








Here's a clearer shot of the motor block sitting in the frame. The block here is already free and moved back to view the flanged tab.








Here's the two screws holding the cab on. Be aware that there are two metal weight plates in there as well that will drop out when the cab is removed.









Here's an illustration of the light lens being removed. The stem is quite long so go slowly and carefully!
I hope this makes some sort of sense. 
Written with a high fever and stomach flu,
Chris


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Chris, 

Sorry to hear about your flu & fever but THANKS for the explanation - I will pass it on to my friend 


GET WELL soon!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you remove the motor block, and then remove the cab, you can push out the clear plastic rods for the lights on the cab from the inside, no prying needed. 

These plastic rods are what keeps the roof on!!!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Dan, I will pass it on - much obliged!


----------

